# Oscar Chinese Crested Powderpuff



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Chinese Crested Powderpuff, Kept clipped down.
neutered male - 4 1/2 years old.
an active, intelligent young man seeking his forever home. Hes in foster with us, gets on great with other dogs of all sizes, fine with cats and great with all people.
Likes his walk and playing in crazy crestie style with the others.

If you require more details, please contact the rescue by the following link;

The Chinese Crested Club Of Great Britain Rescue


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Chinese Crested Powderpuff, Kept clipped down.
> neutered male - 4 1/2 years old.
> an active, intelligent young man seeking his forever home. Hes in foster with us, gets on great with other dogs of all sizes, fine with cats and great with all people.
> Likes his walk and playing in crazy crestie style with the others.
> ...


Oh bloody hell... don't do this to me :001_wub:


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

He's so beautiful  lol hahah!
I saw Joey too... what a cutie!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Hes a smashing chap, Just needs that special someone! 
Joey was in foster with us to, and has since found a wonderful new home.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

He looks so sweet! I'd love to have him...must try to win my mum over hehe


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

He's lovely, very lovely :001_wub:


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh Cassia, you _know_ you want this guy


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

abbiechi said:


> Oh Cassia, you _know_ you want this guy


I really do! hahaha but I'm saving myself for a future HL for showing.
SUCKS!


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Cassia said:


> I really do! hahaha but I'm saving myself for a future HL for showing.
> SUCKS!


Silly moment but HL, is that hair less?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

well guys we do have some one interested, and depending on a home check this wee man may well have found his forever home..watch this space!


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> well guys we do have some one interested, and depending on a home check this wee man may well have found his forever home..watch this space!


YAY!    This is great!


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

abbiechi said:


> Silly moment but HL, is that hair less?


Yeah HL= Hairless.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Is he the one you picked up at Southern Counties?

He has a lovely temperament doesnt he?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah thats him Vicki, ohh he really does he is a dream!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh I had only just managed to contain my excitement :lol:


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

omghow cute!! such a good job i was too far away, id adore a cc.. my oh says no more furry babies though  ((cries)) :frown2:

on the site it says:
True hairless male, approx 10-12 years old.
very affectionate, good with other small dogs and cats,*WEARY* of men.
Doesn't like being left alone.

had to laugh..I feel his pain, Im weary of men too


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Oh I had only just managed to contain my excitement :lol:


  Hes at my feet ... kisses going his way!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh boy, I do hope he likes looooooooots of kisses, feline, canine and human alike


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Yeah thats him Vicki, ohh he really does he is a dream!


Awww he was wonderful when I met him, happy confident friendly perfect crestie temp ay 

So might have found his forever home then? Was that because of this thread?

:smile:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh he sure does!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Awww he was wonderful when I met him, happy confident friendly perfect crestie temp ay
> 
> So might have found his forever home then? Was that because of this thread?
> 
> :smile:


Oh yes I forgot you met him..durr silly me! Yes hes a happy, confident little chap. Makes me laugh so much he does!

Yes all depending on a home check, and meet now :thumbup1: and it was indeed because of this thread, an hour it was up and we had people enquiring


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Oh boy, I do hope he likes looooooooots of kisses, feline, canine and human alike


OMG is it you!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lucky boy


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Hopefully so if all goes well ... I have everything crossed that it does. Everything has just fallen into place so far :001_wub:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

do you have an update for us?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Oscar had now been rehomed - shall join his new family VERY shortly!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

He sure will, and we can NOT wait


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> He sure will, and we can NOT wait


He is a lucky wee man. Hope he settles in well with your gang


----------

